

Ingenious UI Idea For Dragging Files From Your Computer To Phone - adriand
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669665/watch-this-ingenious-ui-idea-for-dragging-files-from-your-phone-to-computer

======
tzaman
There is nothing new about the idea, I've seen this in numerous sci-fi movies,
most notable one being Avatar.

~~~
chromejs10
Agreed. This is not new at all. It is very easy to just think of a design. The
problem lies in the actual implementation. That video is just copying from all
the sci-fi movies out there.

